
Show HN: Web app that formats submissions from Hacker News: Who's Hiring - AETackaberry
https://jobsortio.herokuapp.com
======
AETackaberry
The listings are sorted by the technologies you know and how well you know
them. Please let me know about the technologies I'm missing. I wanted control
over them so that I could ensure I minimize false positives.

Currently, for HN: WH, it filters based on your location but not by the title
since many submissions don't actually have job titles.

It is a work in progress as my heroku server was blocked by stack exchange
before I hosted my web app on it.

